# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مزایا و معایب MySQL 5

## microsoftsat

با سلام

در اینجا می خواستم از کسانی که با MySQL 5 کار کردن و تجربه دارن چند تا سوال بپرسم:

1- در نسخه 5 چه مزیت هایی نسبت به بانک های مشابه دیده شده است؟ (منظور تجربی است نه علمی!)

2- معایب این نسخه و دردسرهای بوجود آمده برای شما؟

3- آیا روی هم رفته ترجیح می دهید از MySQL 5 استفاده نمایید یا نسخه های قبل تر؟

4- کدام سایت مناسب را می شناسید که MySQL 5 را در اینترنت مخصوصا در ایران ارائه داده باشد؟ (اگر از خدمات آن استفاده کرده اید نظر خود را هم بنویسید.)

5- کسانی که با SQL Server کار کرده اند آیا رقبتی برای مقایسه یا حتی تست MySQL 5 دارند؟


متشکر و ممنون.

----------


## oxygenws

1- تجربی و عملی یکی اند!! منظورت چیه؟؟
2- تجربه بدی باهاش نداشتم!
3- 5
4- نمی شناسم
5- ...

----------


## microsoftsat

> 1- 1- تجربی و عملی یکی اند!! منظورت چیه؟؟
> 2- تجربه بدی باهاش نداشتم!
> 3- 5
> 4- نمی شناسم
> 5- ...


1- لطفا متن را صحیح بخوانید! : علمی! نه عملی!!!  :متعجب: 

2- تا حالا چقدر باهاش استور پروسیجر نوشتین و راضی بودین؟ (واحد سنجش رو خودتون انتخاب کنید!)

----------


## reza_rad

> تا حالا چقدر باهاش استور پروسیجر نوشتین و راضی بودین؟ (واحد سنجش رو خودتون انتخاب کنید!)


زیاد نوشتم و راضی هم بودم
شما چه نتیجه ای می خوای بگیری؟!

----------


## microsoftsat

> زیاد نوشتم و راضی هم بودم
> شما چه نتیجه ای می خوای بگیری؟!


مزایا و معایب این نسخه.
محبوبیت و استقبال از اون و .......

----------


## leily2000

سلام 
من 6 ماهی می شود که با MySql 5  کار می کنم . تعریفش را زیاد شنیده بودم ولی وقتی خودم باهاش کار کردم دیدم که یک چیزی مثل Sql Server که تا حالا هیچ Bug ی از اون ندیدم خیلی با MySql  که هر از گاهی یک bug می دهد فرق دارد . مخصوصا" اگر پروژه هم فوری باشه برای یک کوئری اگر یه روز جواب بده یه روز جواب نده واقعا" اعصاب خوردی داره.

بعضی وقتها یه کوئری براش error : No data - zero rows fetched, selected, or processed   را می دهد  ولی همین  کوئری  گاهی  درست جواب می دهد .

ورژن های جدید GUI Tools آن  هم از قبلی ها Bug های بیشتری دارد من خودم عملاْ این را تجربه کرده ام . به هر حال همچنان خیلی ها از آن تعریف می کنند . البته نباید فقط معایب را دید چون سرعتش نسبت به  Sql Server سریع تر است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## reza_rad

این رو می تونی راحتتر از اینجا ببینی:
*What's New in MySQL 5.0*

----------


## peyman1987

من الان یه هفت ماهی هست با MySql کار میکنم تا حالا با مشکلی بر نخوردم
در ضمن به نظر من اگه بخوایم با SQL Server مقایسش کنیم باید توجه داشته باشیم که MySql فقط 5 مگ حجم داره در حالیکه SQL Server حدود 5 تا سی دی یعنی 3.5 گیگ حجم داره.
در هر صورت به نظر من MySql موفق تر از SQL Server کار کرده

----------


## microsoftsat

> من الان یه هفت ماهی هست با MySql کار میکنم تا حالا با مشکلی بر نخوردم
> در ضمن به نظر من اگه بخوایم با SQL Server مقایسش کنیم باید توجه داشته باشیم که MySql فقط 5 مگ حجم داره در حالیکه SQL Server حدود 5 تا سی دی یعنی 3.5 گیگ حجم داره.
> در هر صورت به نظر من MySql موفق تر از SQL Server کار کرده


MySQL نسخه 5 کار کردین؟

----------


## reza_rad

> من 6 ماهی می شود که با MySql 5 کار می کنم . تعریفش را زیاد شنیده بودم ولی وقتی خودم باهاش کار کردم دیدم که یک چیزی مثل Sql Server که تا حالا هیچ Bug ی از اون ندیدم خیلی با MySql که هر از گاهی یک bug می دهد فرق دارد . مخصوصا" اگر پروژه هم فوری باشه برای یک کوئری اگر یه روز جواب بده یه روز جواب نده واقعا" اعصاب خوردی داره.
> 
> بعضی وقتها یه کوئری براش error : No data - zero rows fetched, selected, or processed را می دهد ولی همین کوئری گاهی درست جواب می دهد .
> 
> ورژن های جدید GUI Tools آن هم از قبلی ها Bug های بیشتری دارد من خودم عملاْ این را تجربه کرده ام . به هر حال همچنان خیلی ها از آن تعریف می کنند . البته نباید فقط معایب را دید چون سرعتش نسبت به Sql Server سریع تر است.


اینکه شما توی کوئری ها مشکل داشته باشی و اینکه انتظار داری هر جور کوئری نوشتی یا هر جور ساختار جداولتو طراحی کردی mysql قبول کنه! معنیش اینه که mysql مشکل داره؟!!!!!!
من هم خیلی بیشتر از اینی که شما می گی mysql  کار کردم و هم بیشتر از اونsqlserver . ولی نکته ای که microsoft base های عزیز باید بدونن اینه که کلا opensource  عین محصولات مایکروسافت home business نیست . و این شما هستی که باید حرفه ای تر کار کنی.

در ضمن این مسائلی که شما می گید بیشتر به UI مربوط میشه نه به Engine  پایگاه داده!

----------


## peyman1987

> MySQL نسخه 5 کار کردین؟



نه ولی باز هم موضوع تفاوت زیادی نمیکنه چون MySQL5 هم حجمش حدود 16 مگ است و من ازش راضیم

----------


## amirhosein

من هم یه کم باهاش کار کردم(mysql).خیلی خوش دسته و راحت و سبک.انقدر برام جالبه که آرزو می کنم بشه ازش توی برنامه های windows application هم استفاده کرد. راستی کسی در این مورد چیزی می دونه؟

----------


## oxygenws

> راستی کسی در این مورد چیزی می دونه؟


سوالت رو در تاپیک جدید بپرس...
ضمن اینکه قبلا در این مورد صحبت شده! شاید embedded کلمه کلیدی خوبی برای جستجو باشه

----------


## amirhosein

> من هم یه کم باهاش کار کردم(mysql).خیلی خوش دسته و راحت و سبک.انقدر برام جالبه که آرزو می کنم بشه ازش توی برنامه های windows application هم استفاده کرد. راستی کسی در این مورد چیزی می دونه؟


برای وی بی جوابشو میتونید اینجا بخونید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...74&postcount=9

----------


## pouriams

چون Mysql مثل SqlServer اینترفیس ویندوزی خوبی نداشته (البته بجز ورژن 5اش که می تونید از طریق Administrator و Query Browser محیط ویژوال خوبی داشته باشید) قبلا مورد بی مهری برنامه نویسان واقع می شده اما ورژن جدید آن (5) بسیار عالی طراحی شده و مشکلات ورژن های قبلی را ندارد به همین خاطر طرفداران بیشتری پیدا کرده.
در ضمن Mysql برای لینوکس بسیار عالی است و شما مانند SqlServer‌نیاز به Licence ندارید. (که خب واسه خودش مزیتی است که قابل چشم پوشی نیست.)
در ضمن مدیریت قوی و منسجمی دارد. لازم به ذکر است که یکی از سایت های خوب دولتی (که روزانه بیش از 1000 بازدید کننده دارد) از دیتابیس Mysql5 استفاده می کند و مشکلی ندارد. البته همانطور که یکی از دوستان اعلام کردند کار کردن با آن کمی حرفه ای تر می باشد. 
در کل خود من Mysql را به SqlServer ترجیح می دهم و الان هم، همراه Net. دارم استفاده می کنم و یک سایت طراحی می کنم.

----------

